# Ruger 10/22 muzzle break removal.



## jbowes89 (Aug 28, 2009)

I bought a hi-viz sight set to replace the standard iron sights on my 10/22 but it's equipped with a muzzle break and its a nice rare one so I don't want to mess it up. How would I do this without dinging it or scrathing up the MB or the end of the barrel? 
Your tips and input are always appreciated.


----------



## Broncoxlt (Aug 28, 2009)

is it threaded on or is there a set screw?


----------



## dhepler (Aug 28, 2009)

It is a heavy press fit, only way I have succeeded is to split it with a wizz wheel , no saving it.


----------



## AR-Trvlr (Aug 28, 2009)

jbowes89 said:


> I bought a hi-viz sight set to replace the standard iron sights on my 10/22 but it's equipped with a muzzle break and its a nice rare one so I don't want to mess it up. How would I do this without dinging it or scrathing up the MB or the end of the barrel?
> Your tips and input are always appreciated.



Buy one of the new take-off barrels for $10 or $20, but the sight on that, install it on your rifle, and put the old barrel away in the closet.

Swapping barrels on a 10/22 takes about 10 minutes for a novice, and you only need a screwdriver and a hex wrench.


----------



## jbowes89 (Aug 28, 2009)

Broncoxlt said:


> is it threaded on or is there a set screw?


+
Yeah its a set screw, it had to be pounded on to the muzzle so it's on it pretty good.


----------



## jbowes89 (Aug 28, 2009)

AR-Trvlr said:


> Buy one of the new take-off barrels for $10 or $20, but the sight on that, install it on your rifle, and put the old barrel away in the closet.
> 
> Swapping barrels on a 10/22 takes about 10 minutes for a novice, and you only need a screwdriver and a hex wrench.



Thanks for the info, i'll probably do that! Are they really that cheap? thanks


----------



## AR-Trvlr (Aug 28, 2009)

jbowes89 said:


> Thanks for the info, i'll probably do that! Are they really that cheap? thanks



Yes, they really are that cheap on the used market.  If you can't find one here you can find one over at rimfirecentral.

If you get desperate, I've got a pre-warning take-off barrel that I'd sell you for $10 plus shipping.  It's missing much of the blueing as well as the sights, but a can of spray paint and some steel wool would have it looking like new...


----------



## jbowes89 (Aug 28, 2009)

AR-Trvlr said:


> Yes, they really are that cheap on the used market.  If you can't find one here you can find one over at rimfirecentral.
> 
> If you get desperate, I've got a pre-warning take-off barrel that I'd sell you for $10 plus shipping.  It's missing much of the blueing as well as the sights, but a can of spray paint and some steel wool would have it looking like new...



Thanks for the offer but I actually am going to pick one up from another member.


----------



## jbowes89 (Aug 28, 2009)

AR-Trvlr said:


> Buy one of the new take-off barrels for $10 or $20, but the sight on that, install it on your rifle, and put the old barrel away in the closet.
> 
> Swapping barrels on a 10/22 takes about 10 minutes for a novice, and you only need a screwdriver and a hex wrench.



Yep im gonna do this, gettin one from another member. Thanks for the help


----------

